# Drafting Software



## TerryRFC (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

In a previous post I made it became apparent that having some software to create diagrams of the stuff I want to make would help.

Can anyone suggest some good drafting/CAD software to use for simple wood projects?

Thanks,


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi TerryRFC,

There are 2 that I know of: If you want to do 2D stuff, you can use Paint.net, for 3D drawings Google Sketchup. Both are free and both are on the net.

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, Terry. I highly recomend Google Sketchup. There is a learning curve, as with any software, but you can see your project in 3-D or 2-D and draw the project to scale with the correct measurements. As Ed pointed out... it's free.
 Example attached:


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Terry,
Although it's not freeand not 3D I've been using MS VISIO for the past few years. I also have AutoCad and AutoCad Lite but these are kind of expensive.
Jim


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Terry,

Just an example I drew in an hour or so using Sketchup (it's absolutely my favourite though I have used paint.net at work for a simple drawing in 2D.......

One picture is the reality, the other from Sketchup.....

Once you know Sketchup, you'll never turn back and it's very fast to use once you know a few of it's tricks.

Ed...... :sold:


----------



## TerryRFC (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I will take a look at Google Sketch up. I think there is a free version and an upgrade that costs a few bucks. I have no problem paying for the software. What I do have a problem with is that it don't work worth beans once you climb the learning curve.

Thanks again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Nice job on the Sketchup

BUT what is this ☺▼
Time to get a trap 

==========


karateed said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Just an example I drew in an hour or so using Sketchup (it's absolutely my favourite though I have used paint.net at work for a simple drawing in 2D.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Try wings3d, it's free, it does have a "learning curve" but, don't they all?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

OK, you caught me....I have a bunch of really old equipment and am just waiting to find a proper method of disposal before it goes to never never land.....I'm trying to do the environmentally responsible thing. So far as I can figure, I may have to put it in my car and drive it into Vancouver where I work, an hour away....sigh....

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Thanks for the feed back,, I take the old ones I some times come up with to GoodWill /ARK outlets/Thrift Stores I'm not sure if you have one around your town but most do, if they don't sale them they have a hook up with a PC recycle , at one time they pulled the gold/silver out of them but now it's pc chips that get them the real money out of them..that and the plastic they grind up into chips and recycle....

Just a note*** I know you may know this but just in case,,, NO format program will clean the HD off, the only safe way to get rid of a PC with a HD is to drill a hole in the HD....most forget about the command UNFORMAT ...and because the PC you have are the old type that command will work on them...
At one time I used a program called KILL Disk,, and it was the best one for the job I could find and a buddy said watch this,,,and he pulled the data backup...so now I use a drill, if it can't spin you can't read it.. 

JUst a small 1/8" hole will do the trick...right down from the top side of the HD...

=========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Yes, these PCs really are junk, not much left of them, I've already scalped anything useful from them. I know about the drill trick but a lot don't.

We had a program at work that would almost completely kill the drive data, it was to military specs. I have it around here somewhere but haven't used it for so long, don't even remember the name....but it did a very good job.

We usually did 2 passes and considered it good.

We also drilled a lot of HDs just because they wouldn't have been used again. Too small.

Ed......


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just type in "zero fill" in google and I believe you'll find some effective means of cleaning a hdd off, but drilling a hole in it would be very effective I'm sure.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

ED
Whats with the duct tape on the hose?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

George II said:


> ED
> Whats with the duct tape on the hose?


That my friend is modern technology or as Red/Green would say .....and I quote...."If you can't be handsome, at least you can be handy". So the tape on the hose is to save money and we all know that duct tape is a man's best friend in spite of that other saying about dogs.

I have 2 hoses around my house....one in the front which is only a couple years old...the other is the one you're looking at in the picture....it's older than all the members ages added together on this forum....so I'm going for the world record on leaky hoses that are still useful.....  

Ed......


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Hi, Terry. I highly recomend Google Sketchup. There is a learning curve, as with any software, but you can see your project in 3-D or 2-D and draw the project to scale with the correct measurements. As Ed pointed out... it's free.
> Example attached:


Hi George: I think your recommendation of Sketchup is spot on, I started using it last night and within a few hours was able to start generating decent drawings. One thing I've not been able to do though is generate shapes that aren't parallel to the axes, like the braces for the upright posts shown in your thumbnail. Could you please explain to me how to generate those? Also, how did you post a thumbnail of your design? One other question, I set my initial preference as 2D woodworking and now would like to change it to 3D woodworking. Any idea how to do that?

Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Just a small butt in post, because Sketchup has it's own format you will need to capture the image and save it in a standard format, e.g. jpg,gif.bmp etc. then you can upload it as a thumbnail..


=========


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I've just started using Sketchup, and it would be useful to have a section that provided tips for woodworkers. What does the group think?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> One thing I've not been able to do though is generate shapes that aren't parallel to the axes


rstermer, I am just learning myself so I'm sure there are other, probably better, ways to do this but, in the case of the braces, I used the line tool (pencil) to simply draw from point to point.



> Also, how did you post a thumbnail of your design?


Click on File > Export > 2D Graphic, then you can choose the Export type to save it in. You have a choice of; .bmp, .jpg, .tif, and .png. The .jpg type is best for up/downloading.

I can't help you with the preference settings. I have found a few good tips here: http://blogs.taunton.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=fw-designforum


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

rmaxa said:


> I've just started using Sketchup, and it would be useful to have a section that provided tips for woodworkers. What does the group think?



Excellent idea.
rstermer


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

rmaxa said:


> I've just started using Sketchup, and it would be useful to have a section that provided tips for woodworkers. What does the group think?


Unless I'm missunderstanding something here and please correct me if I'm wrong but, we already have a section for just this. One is listed here: http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/

The other is currently under maintenance, the "DailyRouter Tips".

I have SketchUp but rarely use it, prefer using PaintShop Pro 7.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Ken, did not find a lot of information on Sketchup here in the forum. I was just thinking it would be helpful since it is very popular software to have some tips relating to woodworking. But as George pointed out there is a blog on Fine Woodworking that does just that.

Thanks


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi rmaxa,

I misunderstood then, and I apologize. Perhaps a PM sent to Mark or Mike to create such a topic in the "offtopic" part of this forum? Or even a poll?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Not only is there a blog but there is also a "Quick course in Sketchup". If you do a search on Sketchup you will find both.

Ed......


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Bob and George- Thanks for the info, very helpful.
rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

A Search on Amazon came up with several titles for books on SketchUp. I'm golng by the bookstore today to have a look and will report back if I find anything interesting.

I've also since found out how to layout structural elements on angles usng the protractor tool to set up the angle and provide a reference line and using it again to set up a right angle to the original angle and another reference line. The tape measure tool is then used to layout the thickness of the piece along the right angle line and the protractor tool used once again to establish a reference line parallel to the first line at the point determined using the tape measure tool. After that its just a matter of using the pencil tool to connect the dots. It sounds complicated, but once you do it, it will seem obvious.
rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, the bookstore only had one book on SketchUp, "SketchUp for Dummies," (no comments from the peanut gallery) which I bought and will have a look at tonight. A quick look through indicates an emphasis on architecture/building design, but that is not really a drawback. Anyone familiar with drafting principles and able to use a pc should be able to pick up SketchUp pretty quickly and use it to design woodworking projects.
rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

karateed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not only is there a blog but there is also a "Quick course in Sketchup". If you do a search on Sketchup you will find both.
> 
> Ed......


Good steer there. Here is the link:

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/FWNPDFfree/011194078.pdf

If you are going to be using SketchUp, this article is worth reading a time or two.
rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a link to an excellent SketchUp tutorial which shows how to use SU to design a bedside table:

http://www.srww.com/blog/?cat=5

rstermer


----------

